# 1Up rack problem ?



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

My 1up rack aluminum piece that was attached to the main 1 1/4 inch hitch detached yesterday.
was this piece glued together to main hitch to make it 1/2 inch hitch?

did I lose a screw ?


----------



## gundrted (Nov 6, 2017)

Picard said:


> My 1up rack aluminum piece that was attached to the main 1 1/4 inch hitch detached yesterday.
> was this piece glued together to main hitch to make it 1/2 inch hitch?
> 
> did I lose a screw ?


Can you post some pics of what happened?

Sent from my SM-G930U using Tapatalk


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

Yeah, there's a screw loose all right, Ritard.

Try this, ya maroon: https://www.1up-usa.com/contact-us/


----------



## sbd (Sep 23, 2011)

Finch Platte said:


> Yeah, there's a screw loose all right, Ritard.
> 
> Try this, ya maroon: https://www.1up-usa.com/contact-us/


Hahaha

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

1UP told me that I am missing 5/16-18 X ½" long Socket Head cap screw.
Amazon sell it for 8bucks. YIKES
https://www.amazon.com/Socket-Screws-Thread-Stainless-Quantity/dp/B01A9EJYCG#customerReviews


----------



## gundrted (Nov 6, 2017)

Looks like a 50 cent bolt at Ace Hardware it your local hardware store. 

Sent from my SM-G930U using Tapatalk


----------



## sbd (Sep 23, 2011)

Less than a dollar at any hardware store

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Tapatalk


----------



## Forest Rider (Oct 29, 2018)

Depending on where the bolt is located or what the purposed of the bolt it, may need a hardened bolt.


----------



## the-one1 (Aug 2, 2008)

Picard said:


> 1UP told me that I am missing 5/16-18 X ½" long Socket Head cap screw.
> Amazon sell it for 8bucks. YIKES
> https://www.amazon.com/Socket-Screws-Thread-Stainless-Quantity/dp/B01A9EJYCG#customerReviews


No, they sell it for $0.80 each, in a package of 10. Buy the package and sell the other 9 bolts for $5 each. You come out on top at the end. Winner winner chicken dinner.


----------



## Merkki (Apr 29, 2019)

the-one1 said:


> No, they sell it for $0.80 each, in a package of 10.


Those screws are also 18-8 stainless steel.


----------



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

I went to 3 home hardware stores. they don't stock them at all. 
this has been frustrating experience just to look for 1 simple screw


----------



## Merkki (Apr 29, 2019)

If the screw is really a 5/16-18 X ½" socket head cap screw, the linked screw on Amazon is the wrong screw. Here the Amazon link to the screw you specified: https://www.amazon.com/Socket-Screw...t+Head+Cap&qid=1557357389&s=industrial&sr=1-3


----------



## Merkki (Apr 29, 2019)

Here's a little better deal for the screw you specified in stainless: https://www.ebay.com/itm/5-16-18-X-...616508?hash=item361e0101fc:g:0HEAAOSwb3laE3x9

I do not know about you, but it never hurts to have a few spare fastners around the house.


----------



## pctloper (Jan 3, 2016)

the issue is this is not a socket head---it is an allen head-----you cannot get a socket on that bolt to tighten---the hole in the part is not big enough----could drill it out I guess but I'd get the proper allen bolt


----------



## mbmtb (Nov 28, 2013)

Any good hardware store should have a ... hardware section! But you can find a 'fastener' store.

I have whatever the local store carried available qty 1. Yeah, it's the wrong type as it's all rusty. But it shouldn't have any real force on it, I don't think.

(Then again I'm one of the many ppl whose 1up loosens on rough roads. But it did that in 1 1/4 mode too.)

pctloper: it's a socket *head* screw. not a bolt head (or hex head). you use an allen key with it. see photo in amazon link above.

neat little set of charts. looks like they also sell in quantity 1 so if you need a few things, order here or somewhere similar? https://www.boltdepot.com/fastener-information/Default.aspx


----------



## Merkki (Apr 29, 2019)

The screw I linked on eBay is an Allen head screw. That type of screw is called a "socket head cap screw," which is not to be confused with a hex head bolt. Socket head cap screws can be Allen or square drive.

https://www.mcmaster.com/socket-head-cap-screws

The screw diameter is 5/16ths. The thread pitch is 18. That is important because these screws also come in 24 thread pitch.


----------



## Shark (Feb 4, 2006)

Picard said:


> I went to 3 home hardware stores. they don't stock them at all.
> this has been frustrating experience just to look for 1 simple screw


Go to an Ace hardware, or Fastenal.
Or call 1up and have them send you one?


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

Can’t 1up just send you one?


----------



## Picard (Apr 5, 2005)

kapusta said:


> Can't 1up just send you one?


I just ask 1up to send me one screw


----------



## Finch Platte (Nov 14, 2003)

Picard said:


> I just ask 1up to send me one screw


You're a fargin' genius.


----------

